# The APR R1 DV is now Billet!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We've updated our popular R1 DV to now feature a billet housing. 

The APR R1 Diverter Valve is a critical performance upgrade recommended at all stages of performance as it replaces the failure prone factory unit. The R1 is designed withstand extreme boost pressures at the highest levels of performance, while offering lightning fast response thanks to the unit’s friction-free diaphragm-based design. Unlike piston based units that can stick and bind in the winter, the APR R1 is virtually maintenance free, requiring no greasing or o-ring replacements, as is common with other units. Constructed from CNC-machined billet-aluminum with a high-temperature Nomex-reinforced diaphragm, the R1 is designed to be the last DV upgrade the engine will ever need!

It's designed to replace the factory 710N DV, and it's $159.99. 

Read more on our product page: http://www.goapr.com/products/r1.html


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

A tad off-topic, but I didn't see a recent thread about ECU tunes.

Do you guys install the B9 2.0T A4 tune on the B9 allroad? It should be the same thing, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Get me the ECU box code / revision and I can check.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Get me the ECU box code / revision and I can check.


A user with a 2017 allroad over at Audizine was kind enough to scan his car and share the info.

Address 01: Engine (J623-CYMC) Labels: None
Part No SW: 8W0 906 259 C HW: 06L 907 425 
Component: 2.0l R4 TFSI H13 0005 
Revision: --H13--- 
Coding: 326500322366010E34280000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 06314 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TFS0208W0906259C 001006
ROD: EV_ECM20TFS0208W0906259C.rod
VCID: 41CAA446D0256249A6-8014


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Hostile said:


> A user with a 2017 allroad over at Audizine was kind enough to scan his car and share the info.
> 
> Address 01: Engine (J623-CYMC) Labels: None
> Part No SW: 8W0 906 259 C HW: 06L 907 425
> ...


Yup. Good to go.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Awesome, the allroad just went back to the top of my list. Thanks Arin! :beer:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Hostile said:


> Awesome, the allroad just went back to the top of my list. Thanks Arin! :beer:


The tune and 034 springs make it hard to look at anything else.


----------

